# How do you goats get along with other animals?



## allanimals21 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just curious to see what other animals your goats come into contact with on the farm?  We have chickens, ducks, guineas, cats, and dogs here.  For the most part they get along with everything well.  We have one doe that for some reason hates cats and then one doe that just hates the one dog we have.  For somre reason whatever it may be my Boxer and that one doe hate each other.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 19, 2012)

We have a Catahoula Leopard Dog and he is wonder with our goat kids. In fact, he helped up 'tame' our kids. Our kids were 2.5 months old when we first got them and they were wild. They were scared of us but always came out from hiding when they see Cooper. Till now, 3 months later, they see him as part of the herd and follow him when we go for our walk. We don't have other pets or livestock. Our kids came from a farm that has ducks, geese, chicken also and were 'free range' among them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 19, 2012)

It always depends on the individual animals if they get along or not.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 19, 2012)

For what it's worth, my goats get along with all the other animals and fowl here at the farm.  Pictured below are two of my LGD )) that are inseparable from the goats.  Woe be to anyone that messes with their goats!  One of them even puts the goats in the barn in the evening and makes sure each goat is in it's respective stall!


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 19, 2012)

Those are the cutiest LDGs I have seen. Love the pose with the black one that has the straw out the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is Cooper and the kids. Catahoula is a herding breed but is also used for hunting.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 19, 2012)

LOL that pic looks like 3 dogs at first glance instead of a dog & 2 goats!!

Our English Mastiff tries to lick the goats through the fence. Occasionally he will try to chase Snookie (who can still fit through the fence) or the chickens that hop over the fence but not very often. Also if I call him off he will stop chasing cuz he is such a good boy  Enya wasn't too keen on the through the fence kisses & tried to butt him through the fence lol. The other ones just back away from the fence & look at him curiously & skeptically. It's really funny. Our choco lab is not allowed off the run much because I know he would hurt the goat or kill a chicken if he got one. He is WAYYYY too hyper for me to call off. So we have to be much more careful with him. It definitely depends on the individual animals....


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 20, 2012)

My does dont like the dogs much..
Caesar is always trying to befriend something.


The bantam rooster will sometimes try to get buck on the does and they will fight him off..
Its actually pretty funny to see.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a couple barn cats,  dogs a lamb part of the year and on occasion a show heifer for part of the year.  We have one goat that hates the dogs and will stock them in the barnyard and ram into them. Then of course during kidding season some of the does are a little more worried about the dogs being too close. They are not gaurd dogs that live in the field iwth the goats, They go into the barn and field when we do chores. One of the dogs, however was too upset by the one goat and she will no longer go into the barn yard or near the goats. I have found the cats sleeping under the heat lamps with the babies in the winter time. 


Although we don't keep the lamb full-time with the goats, we do expose the lamb some to them, especiallly to let her/him out for exercise, everyone does just fine. We have the lamb from May to August. 

The heifer is kept in the field with the main doe herd, while we get her ready for the show. The hardest part of that is training the heifer to come out of the field to eat her grain separate from the does who get a different feed. They eat hay all together out of the same area and loose minerals are shared.  We have the heifer from December to August.


----------



## CTChick (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow - off topic, but I almost got a Catahoula Leopard Dog a few years ago - then I read they are not reliably good with kids and got nervous and didn't get him.  What are your experiences with your dog and children?  Laura


----------



## fairview610 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine live with my mini donkeys and mini horses. I was at first scared to let three small goats run with a herd of six equines and kept them seperate. I turned them out together one day so I could do some fence work and they were great together, so now they all run as one big herd and love it!


----------

